# Osmo Polyx Oil - Too slippy - Will PO Non Slip go on top?



## bigrich21 (25 Sep 2016)

Hi,

I recently fitted an Oak parquet or wood block floor, I know they aren't the same but I can't remember which is the correct classification. I always call it parquet.

Anyway, I finished it with a large drum roller using 80 grit, then once I was happy with that I hand sanded (It is my floor and I wanted it to be immaculate) using 80 grit as well. 
The floor is 55sqm so it took a while.

I then finished it using Osmo Wood Protector - 1 coat.
Polyx Oil Semi Matt 2 coats. In between coats I gave it a light webrax, which was also 80 grit. This just de-nibbed it slightly and got rid of any bristles I had missed when applying it. They are hard to see when you are using a broom style brush.

The problem is it is like a chuffing ice rink! As you step onto it you have to be careful you don't do the splits, the kids think it is great to skid around on. Their favourite being for one to lie on a pillow while the other catapults them across the room.

Anyway - can I just use Osmo Polyx Oil non slip on top to try and stop this or do I need to remove what is there already? (Please don't say this!)

Or maybe a different non slip product on top? Non slip wax applied on top of it?

I contacted Osmo last week but haven't had a response, I could call them tomorrow if no one has any ideas.

Thanks.


----------



## custard (25 Sep 2016)

Osmo technical support is usually pretty good. And as they know their products far better than anyone here I'd push them for an answer, then follow their advice to the letter!

Good luck!


----------



## bigrich21 (26 Sep 2016)

In case anyone is interested in the answer....

Osmo reccomended rubbing it down with White spirit to get rid of one coat and then finishing with the R9 non slip Polyx Oil.

I had no idea that Polyx Oil would be so slippy and feel a bit cheated by it since it is reccomended for the job. There is now way you could use it as it is dangerous.

God knows what it would be like if I had sanded it to 120 grit as it said I could go up to. I think I would be able to play curling in there!

So now I have bought another tin at £76 to refinish it so that it is useable! Good for Osmo!


----------



## Styav (21 Mar 2018)

Hey BigRich.... Probably 18 months too late, but I'm intrigued as to how you got on. 
We're deliberating over what to do with a new pine floor. The sample we did with standard osmo seemed really slippery. There's loads of reviews on line about how wonderful osmo looks, but yours is the only discussion about it being dangerously slippy (that I can find).
Did you recover with the R9 anti slip? Did it work? Did it still look OK? Did it feel rough or unpleasant?
Hope you're still out there... and didn't sustain any injuries!
Any advice would be very welcome.
Regards, Steve


----------

